# how to remove printed neck tags? help please



## vincent0524 (Aug 5, 2008)

How do you get off printed tags that are stuck onto the inside of the shirts?


----------



## etctees (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: printed tags? help please*

Hey there Vincent.

I assume by "get off" you mean how do you go about removing neck labels? Usually these tags are woven or printed, and they're sewn into the t-shirt. To remove these labels, you need to unpick the thread sewing the tag into the neck, and then re-sew either with or without your own label.

Another option is a fast-growing fad of "tear-away" tags, whereby you as a decorator simply "tear" the tag out of the neck of the shirts.

Once you have this label removed, the simpler and easier option for a lot of start ups is to simply screenprint the required tag information on to the inside of the shirt, around where a neck tag would normally go. Like Solmu said to you in your other thread, you'll need to make sure your shirt adheres to legal requirements for wherever you live as far as shirts and care instructions goes. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: printed tags? help please*



vincent0524 said:


> How do you get off printed tags that are stuck onto the inside of the shirts?


I don't know if there is a way to remove a "printed" tagless label that is already actually printed on the inside of the neck. 

You may be able to put a transfer label *over* it, but I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: printed tags? help please*



Rodney said:


> I don't know if there is a way to remove a "printed" tagless label that is already actually printed on the inside of the neck.
> 
> You may be able to put a transfer label *over* it, but I haven't tried that yet.


Has anyone ever tried to remove the heat pressed lables with direct steam? There are a few shirts that i have that the lable peeled off after they came back from the drycleaner. I dont know if it's just quality of the application or what but they come off pretty easy, so it looks. You might want to try that if it's that type of label you are talking about. But then again I have no idea of what I am talking about when it comes to heatpress.


----------



## novanutcase (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: printed tags? help please*



Rodney said:


> I don't know if there is a way to remove a "printed" tagless label that is already actually printed on the inside of the neck.
> 
> You may be able to put a transfer label *over* it, but I haven't tried that yet.


Actually you can "sort of" do it depending on the color of the shirt and the color and process of the printed label. There is a sprayer that uses a chemical that dry cleaners use to spot clean. You can use this to take off printed labels.

John


----------

